# First attempt at rings



## T. Ben (Aug 11, 2019)

These are the first two rings I’ve made,turned out pretty well,I think. These are from a piece I got from @Sprung ,a stabilized and dyed maple. I know the gap in the one is a little wider than it should be,I forgot to test fit before I glued it up.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 11, 2019)

I can't see a gap, they look dang good Troy!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jasonb (Aug 11, 2019)

Looks good to me! Curious if the gap inside feels uncomfortable? I have turning rings on my to do list. Any advice when starting off?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 11, 2019)

So far no,I haven’t worn it for very long,I would say make sure your measuring equipment is accurate,and don’t do what I do and get excited to see the finished product and forget steps.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 12, 2019)

Admirable first rings! Could have fooled me as they look so good! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 12, 2019)

Nicely done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Aug 12, 2019)

Looks like you have this down. Very nice. Will be watching for more.


----------



## trc65 (Aug 12, 2019)

Nice looking rings! 

Seeing all the rings on here recently has me thinking about making some of them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 13, 2019)

Better than my first  ...oh, don’t mind @Tony, must be blind

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 13, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> Better than my first  ...oh, don’t mind @Tony, must be blind



Not blind, just dumb. I was looking for a gap on the outside, where the metal meets the wood. Still sharp looking!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------

